# hypothetical braking?



## jacques (Nov 24, 2012)

hello i am a newbie to these regenerative type controllers that are not homebrew and have question: if one is driving along and used their left foot to hit the brake while one foot is on the throttle, how does Kelly or Alltrax handle such a thing? i am on the fence about whether to build my own or buy one off-the-shelf. as a newbie to this forum i am reading about controller issues and an turn closer to building my own. i have been studying the new (Cree) SiC-MOSFET and find them very interesting along with the chip (Vishay) VO3150. i think these would make a great combination. i ask this and other questions to Kelly and Alltrax and never get a response. so i'm beginning to understand why so many people frustrated with them.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

jacques said:


> hello i am a newbie to these regenerative type controllers that are not homebrew and have question: if one is driving along and used their left foot to hit the brake while one foot is on the throttle, how does Kelly or Alltrax handle such a thing? i am on the fence about whether to build my own or buy one off-the-shelf. as a newbie to this forum i am reading about controller issues and an turn closer to building my own. i have been studying the new (Cree) SiC-MOSFET and find them very interesting along with the chip (Vishay) VO3150. i think these would make a great combination. i ask this and other questions to Kelly and Alltrax and never get a response. so i'm beginning to understand why so many people frustrated with them.


Hi jacq,

Welcome to this forum. We have seen a number of inquiries over the years relating to your problem. You can search for those topics as "separately excited" or "SepEx". There are some low voltage OTS (off-the-shelf) solutions from Curtis and Sevcon. But there is no OTS controller for the higher power/voltage system. Companies like Altrax and Kelly offer poor excuses for product and no support, IMO. Below is a thread from a member who recently had a bit of success, although has not done braking, yet.

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=81416 

Regards,

major


----------



## jacques (Nov 24, 2012)

many thanx Major! that was great reading and gave me some ideas. i guess an extra switch on the throttle sender to lock out brake function would work. that gets me closer deciding to build my own. good indoor project for the winter. the MG Midget is on the patio now. i just received the ME1008 Motenergy motor. car range only need by less than 6 miles/day and never above 25mph. i'm scrounging around looking for junker soda machine dispensers with the ice hopper on top. these have a heavy aluminum plates removable set at the bottom of the hopper. they also have a plumbing grid for syrups and soda water.. be nice to mount the mosfets on that directly. so it looks good like this: ICM7555>LM311>VO3150>(10x)CMF20120D>motor.
a two part modular controller would make it easy to service. i am enjoying this site, thank you!


----------

